# Why is this so true?



## MistahJelly (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm hawt and am a sexy beast.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 4, 2008)

.... Testing area?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 4, 2008)

ZOMG!, Why did I have to be moved, I'm too sexy for the testing area!


----------



## Ducky (Oct 4, 2008)

.... NOT.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry but I don't see a point in this, especially because your topic had to be moved!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Let see xD 1337 ZOMG xD


----------



## jabjab (Oct 4, 2008)

had to me moved as only in the testing area are such lies allowed


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 4, 2008)

Please don't crap all ova ma sexayness


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

If we can crap  all over it, it isn't very much now, is it?


----------



## papyrus (Oct 4, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Please don't crap all ova ma sexayness


Just shut up..


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 4, 2008)

Only people who are sexier than me may tell me to shut up, and if I'm correct there's no one on this planet or even the galaxy who is.


----------



## Frog (Oct 4, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Only people who are sexier than me may tell me to shut up, and if I'm correct there's no one on this planet or even the galaxy who is.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Only people who are sexier than me may tell me to shut up, and if I'm correct there's no one on this planet or even the galaxy who is.


Shut Up xD


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 4, 2008)

pics or your lying.


----------



## Issac (Oct 4, 2008)

why is it true: because it ain't!


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 4, 2008)

Seeing a speck of me is enough to melt your face in pure sweetness. So I'll save you the trouble of plastic surgery.


----------



## Frog (Oct 4, 2008)

you think your sexy?
you haven't seen me in my sexy sailor outfit...


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 4, 2008)

Clothes burn once touching my smoking hot bod


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

The truth lives on...


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

You still think your that sexy?


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone that describes themselves as "hawt" while using a Sephiroth avatar is most definitely not "hot" or "sexy" and any combo of the two.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> The *idiocracy* lives on...



Fixed that for you mate.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Please, I beg you to not be too jealous. You can only be born with seksayness and hawtness.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

It must be opposite day today.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone who believes its an opposite day is someone who is not satisfied with the present. Eg, how they rate on the Seksayometer.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

I broke the sexy meter 10 yrs ago so am sorry but it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola' It's the Seksayometer, and trust me, it was crafted from my loins of beauty which means it can only be broken by its creator. That's the main reason I don't use it; as crafting another is such tedious work.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

Guess who created it


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

I already told you *I* created it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in the radioactive force and we glow with beauty.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Being radioactive may make you glow, but not with beauty. I on the other testicle do not need radiation to glow, I just need what I was born with: Seksay!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 5, 2008)

But you see radioactivity is a symbol of sexiness and power put to together.


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 5, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Only people who are sexier than me may tell me to shut up, and if I'm correct there's no one on this planet or even the galaxy who is.



your a freak.... right?


----------



## Talaria (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry your not sexy....I guess your pretty though.






















...pretty ugly!


----------



## Raika (Oct 5, 2008)

why was this topic even created... you can boast all ya want if there are no pics youre lying and when there are no pics you are scared because you know you are ugly so if you wanna prove anything post a pic and we'll all see how "sexy and hawt" you are if not buzz off


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't like Pervs, I only people seeing my seksay in full view (aka real life)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Dude, first.....People here already saw me, and I'm told I'm one of the sexiest people here.....
Second, being in Radioactive Force makes you so much more attractive, that you can't even believe it..
Third, judging by your posts, I decided that you are ,of now, the only temper that *CAN'T* join the Radioactive Force..

Conclusion, you're a liar and a thief...Without pics, we don't see anything sexy about you, and your avatar and sig only means that you're not confident in yourself to express your own personality, but you must use anime/game characters to express yourself..There isn't any of your own individuality..

In a words of my p0wn commander p1ngpong.....

p0wned


----------



## Coldstare5 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm so sexy that it doesn't hurt because I'm used to being sexy.


----------



## Frog (Oct 5, 2008)

that must be pretty sexy.
although, you haven't seen me in my sexy nurse outfit...


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh  Toni, Toni, Toni.. Your saying I can't join your little pixie club group because of my post count. First things first, why would I want to join I mean I'm way to superior for that $***. Second of all, I don't want to post my pic because I've been in trouble before with my school for "internet" activities and don't want a serious punishment (So my identity can't be confirmed without a pic or other compelling evidence). And finally: " I'm sexier than thou shalt eva be!"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Hahaha....you actually missed my point....I don't care for your (or anybodies) postcount..I was talking about your posts you wrote here!!
I've had people joined Radioactive Force with less than 5 posts..

If you were here in the past, you would know that you are NOT superior to Radioactivity, as you actually  physically can't be..ha

Identity can always be covered, and I highly doubt that your school  principal will be searching through GBAtemp  for your picture.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And after all that said, what is it worth to you, that you're sexy, when everybody else doesn't see you that way!!
As I said, post your picture, and we'll see!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Prove me wrong!!










if this isn't sexy, I  don't know what is!!


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Toni, may I join the radioactive force? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently, I run of rainbows, and their power is undoubtedly beautiful. But being nuclear is unrivaled!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

But yes!!!
Why not!! You're accepted!!

Welcome,


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> But yes!!!
> Why not!! You're accepted!!
> 
> Welcome,


YAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Now I dub myself the Nuclear Rainbow! (and I'm dead serious. I'm changing my member name)


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 5, 2008)

Join Stable Seksay!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!! here, this is the link, use it, and sign there, I'll add you to the list!!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108...p;#entry1447965


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't like others promoting their "factions" in my thread of beauty


----------



## Gore (Oct 6, 2008)

hey guys it's jellider


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

Some Love me, Some hate me

My physical stature is the complete opposite of that unbeliever above


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Oct 6, 2008)

pics please


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

Pics are not needed, you have to believe, pretend I am God

Trops got the right idea


----------



## Gore (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

ugh...you make me feel like puking


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

Gore stop getting photos from the album called : Erotic Photos of Gore


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Some Love me, Some hate me
> 
> My physical stature is the complete opposite of that unbeliever above



What, your really hairy and underweight?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

Frog, *I* am Perfection, there is really no need to question the physical stature of my kingly, smoking, steaming, delicious and nutritious body.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 6, 2008)

Why is this so true?  Well, the proper question is, "Why do you THINK this is true?"

I'll tell you why.

You have a narcissistic psychoses that leads you to believe that this is true. 

Actually you are ugly and your mom dresses you funny.  People that tell you otherwise were just being nice.

















































j/k


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> *Some Love me*, Some hate me


Who?!

And I believe in Gores spy capabilities.....if he says that's you,  I believe him!!


----------



## Raika (Oct 6, 2008)

erm... who loves you in this thread anyway


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

Many people love me, its just they don't want to come out and confess it.


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

of course, that must be it....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> erm... who loves you in this thread anyway


+1 to that!

As I said, what does it mean that you're sexy, when nobody see that, and people flame you from the beggining of the thread!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Question: Who the hell are you?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

he's my clone. That's why he's uber sexay


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> he's my clone. That's why he's uber sexay


Are you sure something didn't go wrong in the cloning process?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

yup, he starts to reveal his sexayness everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a secret...
But don't worry, because the cloning process went wrong a little, I still look a lot better than this dood


----------



## Regiiko (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet you're a priest looking for 14 year old boys (or younger) for the pope's personal "service".


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

sounds like fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wait a second.... this isn't one of those fake churches is it?
the ones in the shape of a van.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 6, 2008)

Why would I need to abduct people when they are all attracted to me by my seks factor.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Question: Who the hell are you?


+1 don't be ranting on about this useless topic


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 7, 2008)

*sigh** I *am the king of all sexasity and many unsexy peasants look up to one one day becoming just as hawt and seksay as me.


----------



## Midna (Oct 7, 2008)

I present unto you... a pict of mr sexsay.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful, isn't he...erm... her...he... what sex did you say you appeal to? both? or neither?


----------



## Raika (Oct 7, 2008)

haha nice one midna


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 7, 2008)

Your replies to my statements are as good as a 6 year old retard.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

Dude!
just give up, your not sexy and you never will be... EVER!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Jellider is _SUPER_ sexy!!


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 7, 2008)

Why Thank*you* Toni.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

...Just a reminder of my seksayness


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think you understood his sarcasm.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

If you noticed, when you read messages they don't speak and give you the voice tone that is intended instead you have to interpret the voice yourself and it can be anything without the proper grammar.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

He used an italic in super.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 8, 2008)

Da Dum Psh*


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

Drums are welcome in my Palace Of Seksay.


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh god.
Just stop bumping this topic, your about as sexy as a fish!
an ugly fish too.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

Frogs are not welcome in my Palace.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Oct 8, 2008)

I bet for my Xbox 360 my water resistant keyboard that he's addicted to drugs or is schyzo...scyzo... has 2 personalities, with one thinking that he's super seksay, and one thinking he's ultra seksay, and his normal personality is now a slave of both of these.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> He used an italic in super.


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Frogs are not welcome in my Palace.



just try and stop me!


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

The boss dosen't attack, I have my own army of pure sex to block out intruders.


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> The boss dosen't attack, I have my own army of pure sex to block out intruders.


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> there's no one on this planet or even the galaxy who is.


OBJECTION!!
What about MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

I think this thread is full of jealous people.
If the argument rages on and you find yourself that there is no actual conclusion, you gotta admit he's seksayer than you.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I think this thread is full of jealous people.
> If the argument rages on and you find yourself that there is no actual conclusion, you gotta admit *Jellider's* seksayer than you.




Cheers mate.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well anybody could have told themselves that "he's" is actually stating you...
well anyways, people that doesn't believe me, even if he posted pics of himself, you wouldn't be able to see him. Your eyes burn down even before you see the border of the picture. (it has been tested. 2 times.)


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

They would burn of pure seksayness.


----------



## Raika (Oct 8, 2008)

wow posted on wrong page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway this thread has gone nowhere


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Male attraction?!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 8, 2008)

u meant shemale? right?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

Behold you new enemy, Sir Seksay: Jellider.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

I am now part of the ELITE Force of the Biohazards


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> I am now part of the CRAP IT Force of the Biohazards


?!?!
Wha?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was kinda like a rickroll. I click on a link for free torrentz and his pic came out. Then my eyes melted. You can't see it.


----------



## Searinox (Oct 8, 2008)

*walks in*





			
				Jellider said:
			
		

> I'm hawt and am a sexy beast.


*walks out*


----------



## ackers (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sexier than all of you!!! Even you, Jellider. Even you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2008)

Nobody is sexier than me in my Superman suit.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 8, 2008)

Only guly people would do this.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread has 8 pages and we are still nowhere.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 9, 2008)

anyone who has posted in this thread is neither sexy or beastly


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 9, 2008)

u jus' dun did postd heir.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Nobody is sexier than me in my Superman suit.








You're truly sexy.....can I feel your mighty chest?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can, but don't tell anyone else cos they might get jealous.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Jellider has stained his "sexiness" with biohazard blood and therefore you are not "sexy".


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 9, 2008)

Biohazard blood on my smokin hot abs.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Biohazard blood on my smokin hot abs.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Biohazard blood on my smokin hot abs.








You have a picture for every situation, don't you?


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 9, 2008)

No.


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Biohazard blood on my smokin hot abs.


OMG jellider youre huge!!!


----------



## Jerme (Oct 9, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> I'm hawt and am a sexy beast.



u r gay


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Jerme said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats with you and gay people?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Jerme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol He won't be able to answer you for at least a week!


----------



## MistahJelly (Dec 6, 2008)

I've just realised, I am no Sexy Beast, instead I am a God of Seksay!


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

:EPIC FACEPALM:


----------



## MistahJelly (Dec 8, 2008)

Editing my posts does not improve your seksay over mine. . .


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 8, 2008)

ha ha ha


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Editing my posts does not improve your seksay over mine. . .


Get a life...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raika just p0wned Jellider


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Toni, will I get moderated if I use this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too much?


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

lololololol!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

It's that there are many people around here that deserve a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, here, enjoy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2008)

We'll see....you use it, and if staff thinks it's too inappropriate, it'll get moderated..but for now, you can use it!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> We'll see....you use it, and if staff thinks it's too inappropriate, it'll get moderated..but for now, you can use it!


It's just that some people go like "TRANSLATION!!!!! PATCH PATCH RELEASE IT NAO!!" and that fingey smiley is the definite reply for such a post


----------



## MistahJelly (Dec 18, 2008)

You have to realize this is the thread of seksayisation. No flamers allowed! (unless they follow the art of Seksay!)

Nothing P0wns Jellider..

JELLIDER IS SEKSAYNESS AS IT IS!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody got a smoke...
.. I left mine in the machine.


----------



## MistahJelly (Jan 20, 2009)

Born in Seksay-stralia...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

the sex is back!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

I never left!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

I know mate, but you were in hidings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good to see ya again after few hours


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

How have you been recently?  How was your birthday?  Did you have a bash or a quiet night with the Mrs?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn...I have to reply you to your PM..

Will do that now, and sum it all up


----------



## Noitora (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>


Why does your nose look like a gumbo?


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you miss me?

Seksay is back. Why? Because I'm back.

Word.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 19, 2009)

...Testing Area?


----------



## Splych (Jun 20, 2009)

Woow...


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't worry, there's enough Seksay to go around.....

Actually there isn't as I'm the only guy who the Seksay orbs are attracted to.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 20, 2009)

you avatar does not show


----------



## Raika (Jun 20, 2009)

Here we go again..... (sigh, when will these people learn...)


----------



## kjean (Jun 20, 2009)

A living lurking troll.

Impressive...


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 21, 2009)

I like to hide under E-Bridges, then strike when hungry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2009)

May this be you?

Artist's Depiction


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 23, 2009)

No sonny boy, that depiction of a very accurate Toni Plutonij is certainly not the Seksay God (me).


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 23, 2009)

Jellider said:
			
		

> I'm hawt and am a sexy beast.



Fail.


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 23, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail?....Why can't normal people (You) and Seksay people (Me) live together in harmony....

That's right, because Seksay people are out of this world and don't deserve to be treated like unSeksay peeps.


----------



## Domination (Jun 23, 2009)

If people went on witch hunts. I don't see why people won't do that to freaks like you.


----------



## Raika (Jun 23, 2009)

He's an attention whore, just ignore him. If you try arguing with a self-indulged bastad like him you're just going to end up tired and bored like me.


----------



## Quanno (Jun 23, 2009)

I really love this topic. It should be stickied because this is perfect proof to explain what EOF is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2009)

Quanno said:
			
		

> I really love this topic. It should be stickied because this is perfect proof to explain what EOF is.



This thread doesn't describe what the EOF is at all, it describes what happens when someone who's not very bright has a brain fart with a keyboard in front of them.  Check out p1ngys Radioactive Force for Good to see what a proper EOF topic is like!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 23, 2009)

Aussies are hawt


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 23, 2009)

Ha, Attention whore..good one there..

Oh yeah, forgot to add about my Seksay.

It is hawt.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard Aussies had small bacon strips.


----------



## Quanno (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to forget; they have Sydney!


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 23, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I heard Aussies had small bacon strips.



Whoa, if our bacon strips are small, you must have some f'n big pieces of bacon in the states....

I guess that's why I'm more Seksay than you, I don't eat a kilo of bacon for breakfast.


----------



## GustavoBacci (Jun 24, 2009)

SO... THIS is what EoF is all about?

...

The shame...

*and people, calm down O.o this is all about fun O.o


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

GustavoBacci said:
			
		

> SO... THIS is what EoF is all about?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



NO ITS NOT.

This guy is just a bad example of someone craving to be targeted on on a witch hunt by being a shameless freak. 

It is nothing like our beautiful EoF.


----------



## GustavoBacci (Jun 24, 2009)

OH thanks Domination.

My mind was cleared now. 

so i'll redirect the "The shame" to the pseudo-hawt god.

*going on a tour on EoF*


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 24, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> May this be you?
> 
> Artist's Depiction


win.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, oh!

I know why its so true:







































































































Because its not.  
Who said I had to make any sense! >8-(


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 24, 2009)

I rule the EOF..
cos'
I.....AM.....SEKSAY!!


----------



## Noitora (Jun 24, 2009)

Jellider said:
			
		

> I rule the EOF..
> cos'
> I.....AM.....STUPID!!


Fixed the typo for ya.


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 24, 2009)

Seksay does not commit typo's.


----------



## Domination (Jun 24, 2009)

Because the very existence of "Seksay" like you is a bad mistake.


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## GustavoBacci (Jun 24, 2009)

This thread will end with some post based on sexual things... 

...

The shame lives on.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 24, 2009)

man, you're hotter than Polly :ysy:
she has a very small penis. 8=>

would you like to have sex with me? sometime? I'm a grrl, btw


----------



## MistahJelly (Jun 25, 2009)

Seksay's only mate with other Seksay's.

Its General Knowledge.


----------



## GustavoBacci (Jun 25, 2009)

Like I said... sexual content...

THE... shame...


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so *hawt* that I am the cause of global warming.


----------



## Domination (Oct 19, 2009)

Jellider said:
			
		

> I'm so *hawt* that I am the cause of global warming.



You can cause Global Warming? So you are on the same caliber as cow fart?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 19, 2009)

Please don't bump dead threads, there are reasons to why they become dead.


----------

